# [solved] Conexant hsfmodem kernel panic

## cjm46543

hi all,

My Conexant hsf modem (in a Dell Inspiron 1100) kernel panics whenever the hsf modules are loaded.  I've tried both "emerge hsfmodem" and compiling manually from the most recent tarball at http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/full/downloads.php.

Either way, when I run "hsfconfig", it compiles the modules, then the kernel panics when it tries to load them.  If I reboot into default runlevel it panics again, because hsfconfig adds hsf to default runlevel - luckily I have another softlevel set up in GRUB.

I don't have the exact kernel panic message (I guess I'd have to copy it down by hand, as it doesn't show up in syslog or dmesg after a reboot), but it's something about "kernel cannot handle page request at ..." and then "recursive die() something..." and then kernel panic.  If the exact message would be useful to anyone I'll copy it down and post it.

I'm running a gentoo 2.6.10-r6 kernel that I compiled.

Anyone seen this or have anything else I could try?  This modem worked great previously under RedHat 9.

Thanks!

```
dellinux root # lspci | grep Modem

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)

```

CarlLast edited by cjm46543 on Tue May 24, 2005 4:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

For me the fix was to recompile the kernel without 4k stacks.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cjm46543

Thanks, that took care of it.  Modem works great (though only at 14.4Kbps unless I decide to pay for the driver).

----------

## eipi

Hi,

I've emerged the hsfmodem for my nvidia modem 

0000:00:06.1 Modem: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 00d9 (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Generic])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 1856

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at e800 [size=256]

        I/O ports at ec00 [size=128]

        Memory at febff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

But, when doing the hsfconfig, I get a kernel panic at the time where it loads modules. I tried to change the kernel stack size to something else than 4k but such an  option is not available on 64-bits kernel (well I didn't find it!).

Can someone help me?

----------

## i92guboj

I dont know anything about modem chips from nVidia. For sure they are winmodems, so you need a driver, but the hsf driver is only for hsf chips from Conexant (some people report also being valid for some hcf chips, also from Conexant).

This driver is not for your modem, as far as I can tell. Maybe searching the forums you can find something about this issue. I really never used a nVidia modem, so I cant help you in any other thing that pointing you to the right direction  :Smile: 

----------

## eipi

 *6thpink wrote:*   

> I dont know anything about modem chips from nVidia. For sure they are winmodems, so you need a driver, but the hsf driver is only for hsf chips from Conexant (some people report also being valid for some hcf chips, also from Conexant).
> 
> This driver is not for your modem, as far as I can tell. Maybe searching the forums you can find something about this issue. I really never used a nVidia modem, so I cant help you in any other thing that pointing you to the right direction 

 

Well, as far as Windows and the scanmodem script I used on Linux, the modem is said to be compatible with Connexant driver. I have seen on many web site that the modem in my laptop box has a chip which is more or less related to Connexant's one.

Moreover, I have exactly the same problem as was mentionned in the first post of this topic. So, I am wondering if you are sure that this panic is caused by the kernel stack size, and if so, if you have a solution that fit a 64-bits kernel architecture.

Thanks for your answer.

Best regards.

----------

## i92guboj

I dont know anything about these modems running under 64 bit or any other arch appart from x86. So, I cant help with that if it comes to be an specific issue on this platform.

Still, make sure that it is and hsf modem. Some conexant chips are hsf, some are hcf, and some others are other kind of modems that are not winmodems. For exmaple, im using on one machine right now a conexant modem that is a serial modem and it needs no drivers at all.

About the 4stack thing... well, I know for sure that it causes troubles so much times (it was the case above, for example), but maybe your issue is not related. The conexant drivers are not so perfect, and have so much bugs that can arise in so much different conditions. It you are not using 4k stacks then you should have no trouble regarding that, and, supposing that your chips is really an hsf one, then the problem is elsewhere. I hope you manage to find the cause of the trouble.

- Regards people  :Smile: 

----------

## bincache

I know this is an old topic but I was just curious, if you are using ICH4, doesn't the ALSA snd-intel8x0m driver support ICH2 and 4?

So couldn't you theoretically dump the linuxant drivers and use the snd-intel8x0m?

Just a note for people who come across this thread in the future.

----------

## i92guboj

 *bincache wrote:*   

> I know this is an old topic but I was just curious, if you are using ICH4, doesn't the ALSA snd-intel8x0m driver support ICH2 and 4?
> 
> So couldn't you theoretically dump the linuxant drivers and use the snd-intel8x0m?
> 
> Just a note for people who come across this thread in the future.

 

Alsa drivers are just sound drivers, and have no modem functionality at all. Those modems including voice support or other fancy stuff via one of the intel chips might make use of the sound functionality via this driver, I dont really know, and never bothered nor feel any urge to use the voice support in a modem (I already have a cell phone to do so), but I think that the hsf drivers themselves include the sound support (though as I said, I am not sure, and I don't use them anymore).

In any case, you need the linuxant driver to use your modem.

----------

## bincache

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Alsa drivers are just sound drivers, and have no modem functionality at all.
> 
> 

 

And from my understanding, softmodems are not hardware modems at all, as they don't have DSP and other modem hardware themselves. They instead offload it to software to handle.

I could be wrong, but all the documentation for snd-intel8x0m (being the alsa intel ICH series MODEM driver)  mentions nothing about the linuxant drivers.

In fact scanModem documention specifically mentions that if your modem subsystem is not conextant that you should try the ALSA softmodem drivers first.

Further information seems to be here: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_slmodem pointing to ICH4 being supported outside of the linuxant drivers.

Apparently the ICH4 chipset has many different subsystems, each of which has it's own requirements. 

So if it were me I'd say...

If you have conexant you will likely need the linuxant drivers.

Otherwise there is a chance that snd-intel8x0m with slmodem will work for you.

----------

